# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  عايز نسخة قانون العمل الاماراتي

## Malik Ahmad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد نسخة عن قانون العمل الاماراتي الساري المفعول 
شكرا

----------


## mido2_1

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

إليك صديقي/صديقتي 

قانون العمل الإتحادي رقم 8 لسنة 1980  :Leseratte:  :Leseratte:  :Leseratte:  :Leseratte: 
أرجو ان يفيد  :Biggrin2:  :Biggrin2:  :Biggrin2:

----------


## كريم100

مشكورين عالمجهود

----------


## أم عائشة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية طيبة لكم جميعاً

أن شاء الله الأخوان قدموا لك ماتريد .

----------

